# What is your fantasy....



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Hands down mine would have to be a 1935 Dusenberg Phaeton SJ Convertable


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Mini Cooper


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

1969 Corvette L88 427 big block
















OR
2009 Corvette ZR1


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

NegativeSpin said:


> Mini Cooper










for the mini, I love those cars. I have no idea what year my bf's neighbors 944 is but it's hideous.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

68 mustang fastback


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

1963 Linconln Continental









i don't know why there's a link instead of a picture... oh well

fixed thanks to b_ack


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

and










and










I could honestly go on forever. I love cars.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That I can afford - Lotus Elise

That I can't afford - Ferrari Modena Spider


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Ferrari F50









Mclaren F1 LM








I also wouldnt mind that BMW M3 thats behind the Mclaren


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


Who let the hippy into this thread?

Just messin' with ya.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Ferrari 1961 250 SWB California GT










Ultimate dream car...only problem, costs about $5 mill


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Gotta love the S7


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Kirkham Motorsports Cobra


> They regularly weigh less than 2,150 pounds when completed with an aluminum block 427 and 5 speed transmission. Engine builders are regularly getting 600 horse power with the new aluminum block 427 engines.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

one day......









but these two would also be awesome to have in the garage:


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Dare to dream!









Seriously though, I've always loved the Aston Martin DB3









and of course the REAL James bond car:

The Aston Martin DB5


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Ferrari Testarossa.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


Who let the hippy into this thread?

Just messin' with ya.
[/quote]
Funny thing is, me and my wife have had 3 of the cars (or close variants of them/different model years) that are in this thread. We outgrew them I guess.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


Who let the hippy into this thread?

Just messin' with ya.
[/quote]
Funny thing is, me and my wife have had 3 of the cars (or close variants of them/different model years) that are in this thread. We outgrew them I guess.
[/quote]
just out of curiosity, which ones did you have?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

joedizzlempls said:


> Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


Who let the hippy into this thread?

Just messin' with ya.
[/quote]
Funny thing is, me and my wife have had 3 of the cars (or close variants of them/different model years) that are in this thread. We outgrew them I guess.
[/quote]
just out of curiosity, which ones did you have?
[/quote]

probably the delorean...maddyfish seems that badass


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

The new nissan gtr. it is said to be quicker than the new mclaren round the nurenberg ring and a 911 GT.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hell you could get the hummer pretty cheap now!

Its up for sale.

My sister has the H3. Its ok...I never realized it was a 5 cyl.

I would like a Porshe Cayenne for SUV
and as far as car...
Its nearly impossible b/c there are SO many sexy cars out there. It would have to go in categories....
Sports car
Luxury car
family car.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

notaverage said:


> Hell you could get the hummer pretty cheap now!


haha yea, but the one i would want would have the mounted .50 cal machine gun on top like in the picture.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> Gotta love the S7


this one, or a subaru wrx sti


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

pcrose said:


> Gotta love the S7


this one, or a subaru wrx sti
[/quote]

What about the batmobile or the Monsters(sp?) car?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Porsche Carrera GT









and you gotta get the AWE straight pipe kit for it... hahaha


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

My "dream" car would probably be a lambo, but my attainable "dream" car would be a new chevy quad cab Z71.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nice.. those Z71s are bulletproof


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SEXY


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)




----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Porsche Carrera GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A kid I know is looking to buy a CGT soon. Hes either going to get that , or a F430 and make it into a turbo project.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lewis said:


> The new nissan gtr. it is said to be quicker than the new mclaren round the nurenberg ring and a 911 GT.


the new vette zr1 beat the nissan at that a few weeks later


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> The new nissan gtr. it is said to be quicker than the new mclaren round the nurenberg ring and a 911 GT.


the new vette zr1 beat the nissan at that a few weeks later








[/quote]

Read the price. $400,000 car vs a car less than $100,000.

You are also comparing the top of the line Corvette vs the basic GTR. Just wait till they release a new GTR edition.

If you want to compare basic models of sportscars, then the regular corvette vs the regular GTR. The GTR beats it hands down.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> Mine isn't made yet. It would be able to carry 5 adults, up to 70mph, for up to 300 miles, and be completely solar charged.


Who let the hippy into this thread?

Just messin' with ya.
[/quote]
Funny thing is, me and my wife have had 3 of the cars (or close variants of them/different model years) that are in this thread. We outgrew them I guess.
[/quote]
just out of curiosity, which ones did you have?
[/quote]
My wife's first car was a 92 Carrera 2 Cabriolet-16 year old girl, blond hair, Porsche convertable-(I know that is a newer one pictured), I have had 65,68,73,79 Mustangs, and I had a '77 Corvette.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

DB9


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Boobah said:


> probably the delorean...maddyfish seems that badass


I had a chance to buy a DeLorean a few years ago, not a terribly nice car.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

between the 07 ZO6, 1991 callaway B2k(factory ordered twin turbo C4) 1971 LT1 C3 and the 1963 SWC(split window coupe) so Guess I own a few of the my fantasy cars.

other wise you can put me down for any of the following.

1964 worlds fair corvette
1963 GS(grand sport) corvette
1969 L88 corvette

a ZR1 may soon replace the 07 ZO6 so I can't really put that into the "fantasy category".


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

asks b ack politely to remove his head from his rectum.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love my chevys


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> between the 07 ZO6, 1991 callaway B2k(factory ordered twin turbo C4) 1971 LT1 C3 and the 1963 SWC(split window coupe) so Guess I own a few of the my fantasy cars.
> 
> other wise you can put me down for any of the following.
> 
> ...


one of my neighbors has a callaway vette. I've only seen it once when they were washing it. Never see it being driven though.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

2009 vmax


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nice, reminds me of the B-King










its no v-twin, but it's a streetfighter hayabusa


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i would take this bad boy over any car


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

sh*t yeah


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> nice, reminds me of the B-King
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the vmax is faster than the b-king


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm not big on cars, but i have a dream bike

desmosedici rr









but i'd settle for a f4


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

55 Chevy all black of course with a 409 motor. Ever seeing that car in American Graffiti i've always wanted one.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

hyphen said:


>


i dont ride motorcycles (bad experience the only time i ever tried), but that one, is fuggin beautiful.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Nick G said:


>


i dont ride motorcycles (bad experience the only time i ever tried), but that one, is fuggin beautiful.
[/quote]

coincidentally, that's the bike that bruce wayne rides in the dark knight.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah? 
batman has the best toys.


----------



## t_rabBit (Jun 30, 2008)

2008 Ferrari 430 Scuderia-NEED I SAY MORE-


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

i dont ride motorcycles (bad experience the only time i ever tried), but that one, is fuggin beautiful.
[/quote]

coincidentally, that's the bike that bruce wayne rides in the dark knight.
[/quote]

speaking of which...


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

t_rabBit said:


> 2008 Ferrari 430 Scuderia-NEED I SAY MORE-


We pretty much share the same fantasy, so I'll pass up posting pics.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I forgot what movie it's off of but this car would be aweesome to have also


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Fantasy Classic Car:
1976 Datsun 240/280Z









Fantasy Super Car:
2003 Porsche GT3









Fantasy Daily Driver:
2007 Audi RS4


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

my neighbor is selling his datsun and it looks almost exactly like that, only purple


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Lamborghini Murcielago









And when I'm too hammered to drive Ill have someone pick me up in my Rolls Royce Phantom


----------



## t_rabBit (Jun 30, 2008)

luxury. . . . I'll go with the 2008 Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead Coupe.

In the Phantom Drophead Coup Materials are used in a way that emphasises their natural charm and there is an immediacy to the exposed elements of brushed steel and solid teak. Bleaches, stains and lacquers were shunned as far as possible in favour of more natural ﬁnishes. Hands touch only chrome, leather or wood. Other materials, such as the brushed steel, are used as architectural detailing, giving the whole car a sense of visual tactility. 







Ouch!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> I forgot what movie it's off of but this car would be aweesome to have also


looks like the car from irobot.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> asks b ack politely to remove his head from his rectum.


Only if you stop swinging from chevys....









http://www.shortnews.com/start.cfm?id=67840 First ZR1 sells for a million.

http://www.rx8club.com/showthread.php?t=14...eferrerid=23589


> he 2009 Corvette ZR1, GM's new mega-powered super car, will reportedly only be offered to the top 338 Chevy dealers nationwide. That effectively shuts out the other 3,594 from the chance of offering one to enthusiastic fans of the bowtied brand. We guess that explains the four-times-the-price gouging we're hearing about from potential customers. That's right, although the 638 HP 2009 ZR1 gets a price tag of $103,300 ($105,000 with the $1,700 gas guzzler tax) and Corvette engineers asking dealers to respect the MSRP, we've received at least one report from a reader of being told that despite his down payment 2 1/2 years ago, he'd have to put up between two and four times the MSRP to get one in his garage. If that number is accurate, the street price will be somewhere between $206,600 and $413,200 for Zee Really fast One. Full report from our tipster looking for recourse from someone - anyone - after the jump.


http://www.zercustoms.com/news/Nissan-GT-R-Price.html
I mean we are comparing equal cars right, base model GTR vs top of the line model Vette (which will be top of the line for an entire year till chevy adds 2-3 parts to beat this one).


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Bugatti Veyron 16.4

0~60 in 2.3sec.
0~100 in 5.5 sec
0~200 in 24.2 sec
253 top speed 
1000 HP
brakes from 250 to a stand still in 10 sec.

@ WOT it gets 2.05 MPG







emptying its 26 gal tank in a little over twelve minutes

All this for 2 mil after taxes..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Maserati GT

ohhh I want it Sooooo bad...




























and of course dear "old" vanquish v2007...


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Steelrain said:


> Bugatti Veyron 16.4
> 
> 0~60 in 2.3sec.
> 0~100 in 5.5 sec
> ...


what is WOT?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

KrBjostad said:


> Bugatti Veyron 16.4
> 
> @ WOT it gets 2.05 MPG
> 
> ...


what is WOT?
[/quote]

Wide Open Throttle methinks


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Fantasy Classic Car:
> 1976 Datsun 240/280Z


I had a Datsun 240 too. It was a well thought out car.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Nevermind said:


> Wide Open Throttle methinks


Correct.

Its basically when you're flooring it!



> I had a Datsun 240 too. It was a well thought out car.


It seriously was. I can't find one around here. I want to make this my project car, aside from my S


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would take one of each of the American cars and that includes the saleen S7.

if i wanted something with a European flare i would buy a supermodel.

Never waste a wish!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

I already have one of mine-82 RX7.

Other than that, maybe a Datsun 240/Nissan 240 or a Celica. I'm into the vintage japanese RWD cars, but the RX7 is the one that leaves the biggest imprint as something original to me due to the flawless and amazing rotary engine.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Tibs said:


> due to the flawless and amazing rotary engine.


amazing yes
flawless, no.
the wankel engine is really awesome, but its far from flawless.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

2008 Shelby GT500KR - the most powerful Mustang to date, 550 horsepower


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

King of the Road


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hey no one comments the two girls I posted?
they're fabolousss


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

"But here's the shock news: We hear there is a faction at Ford seriously contemplating fitting the new twin turbo EcoBoost V-6 to the 2010 Mustang. As they try to figure out how to meet 35mpg CAFE by 2020, Ford engineers are wondering whether the V-8 has a long term future. The EcoBoost engine, which is currently scheduled to debut in a performance version of the Fusion, could be the more fuel efficient alternative for Mustang in the long term. Depending on spec, the EcoBoost is capable of up to at least 415hp, and has the torque to match a regular V-8."

http://www.motortrend.com/future/future_ve...tang/index.html


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

WilliamBradley said:


> hey no one comments the two girls I posted?
> they're fabolousss


I prefer the Vanquish over the Maserati, but you would look good driving either of them


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nick G said:


> due to the flawless and amazing rotary engine.


amazing yes
flawless, no.
the wankel engine is really awesome, but its far from flawless.
[/quote]

From what I've learned from talking with RX-7 owners, they say if you love to spend more time fixing your car than driving it, than the RX-7 is a good choice.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> due to the flawless and amazing rotary engine.


amazing yes
flawless, no.
the wankel engine is really awesome, but its far from flawless.
[/quote]

From what I've learned from talking with RX-7 owners, they say if you love to spend more time fixing your car than driving it, than the RX-7 is a good choice.
[/quote]
yeah i dont know about cars... like as a whole, but engines i know, and the rotary engine is a remarkable feat, but the problem is friction..... when the engine fires in a normal engine, the beautiful thing as that the most stress is deivered at bottom dead center, and for that instant, the engine is totally motionless, which means that stress isnt concentrated, but in a rotary engine, when it blows, the engine is moving, and the seals just give out due to the large amount of force exerted on them. 
thats why the normal engine is proven technology ... it will take a beating.
/ends regurgitation of kinematics lecture from 2002


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ha yeah dude I threw the flawless to see what people would say. And about fixing them I have no idea what they are talking about. IME they are built like hammers man, theres nothing to go wrong. I've been beating on mine hard (track races almost every weekend) for close to a year now with no trouble. I burned up a clutch but the clutch was bad when I got it.

And working on it is fairly easy. Once again, very little on the car. my 82 has a carb and really nothing else, you look under the hood and there is very little in the way. You can pull out the motor in an afternoon. the apex seals are another deal though, and require some knowledge and swearing to fix. When mine blow out I'm hoping for a newer motor.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

redbellyjx © said:


> Ferrari 1961 250 SWB California GT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE! you've solved my problem. i was talking to my gf's brother about crazy ass older cars the other day, and i was thinking of this car, but couldnt hit the name of it. now i know!!lol. i f*cking love those cars

as for a newer car, the new skyline gtr is pretty awesome


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> "But here's the shock news: We hear there is a faction at Ford seriously contemplating fitting the new twin turbo EcoBoost V-6 to the 2010 Mustang. As they try to figure out how to meet 35mpg CAFE by 2020, Ford engineers are wondering whether the V-8 has a long term future. The EcoBoost engine, which is currently scheduled to debut in a performance version of the Fusion, could be the more fuel efficient alternative for Mustang in the long term. Depending on spec, the EcoBoost is capable of up to at least 415hp, and has the torque to match a regular V-8."
> 
> http://www.motortrend.com/future/future_ve...tang/index.html


I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puff said:


>


















thats dope.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


What car is this?

300zx?
3000GT?
Supra?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


What car is this?

300zx?
3000GT?
Supra?
[/quote]
2010 mustang v6 is rumored to utilize a twin turbo engine


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


What car is this?

300zx?
3000GT?
Supra?
[/quote]
2010 mustang v6 is rumored to utilize a twin turbo engine
[/quote]

lag!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

they should put prochargers, if anything, in the v6 stangs. Nothing better than an intercooled supercharger that doesn't kill the v6.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> they should put prochargers, if anything, in the v6 stangs. Nothing better than an intercooled supercharger that doesn't kill the v6.


as long as the parasitic belt doesn't hinder performance.....

I get 33mph hwy and 21 city with a modified 7.0L ZO6(if I behave myself) its all in the tq and gearing. I can go from 75mpg to 1.5mpg in one shift, I can also go from 0-175 with out shifting....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


What car is this?

300zx?
3000GT?
Supra?
[/quote]
2010 mustang v6 is rumored to utilize a twin turbo engine
[/quote]

lag!
[/quote]

Hating!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> I have no problem with this. My old car had a twin turbo 3 liter V-6 that put out over 350 hp. It was a blast to drive and actually got fairly decent gas mileage.


What car is this?

300zx?
3000GT?
Supra?
[/quote]
2010 mustang v6 is rumored to utilize a twin turbo engine
[/quote]

lag!
[/quote]

Hating!








[/quote]

haha!
yea turbo lag doesn't exist!

I still think"PM" is still a moderately intelligent individual even if his brain has been manipulated with the Germans flawed engineering.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> lag!


Hating!








[/quote]

haha!
yea turbo lag doesn't exist!

I still think"PM" is still a moderately intelligent individual even if his brain has been manipulated with the Germans flawed engineering.....
[/quote]
LoL!

I love you too 06.

And you're right, there is no such thing as turbo lag. I refer to it as "boost build-up".







:laugh:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ProdigalMarine said:


> lag!


Hating!








[/quote]

haha!
yea turbo lag doesn't exist!

I still think"PM" is still a moderately intelligent individual even if his brain has been manipulated with the Germans flawed engineering.....
[/quote]
LoL!

I love you too 06.

And you're right, there is no such thing as turbo lag. I refer to it as "boost build-up".







:laugh:
[/quote]

haha!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

boooost


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

gvrayman said:


> boooost


Personally, I think it rocks...especially when you car puts a 1:1.5 hp-torque ratio with help from bi-turbos, its even better. Modded, it kicks ass! I guess 06 is right, I have been brainwashed by german automotive engineering!

Boost=fun for me


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have always wanted a twin turbo supra. One of those rare cars you don't see too often.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pm its all fun an good tell your caught at low rpm with no tq or hp to pass. then it becomes an issue with me.

that's my biggest complaint about my 1997 ITR(integra type R) it's a fantastic car for auto cross better than the ZO6 by far but don't expect to accelerate in a speedy manner if your below 4500rpms.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> pm its all fun an good tell your caught at low rpm with no tq or hp to pass. then it becomes an issue with me.
> 
> that's my biggest complaint about my 1997 ITR(integra type R) it's a fantastic car for auto cross better than the ZO6 by far but don't expect to accelerate in a speedy manner if your below 4500rpms.


Oh, I agree with the low-rpm/no torque pass, but thats why I have a manual to counter it. Downshift to 2 or 3(depending on how fast you're going) and you'll be right back in the game







(at least with my S, 309hp/319b-ft (ecu mod)).

Another reason why I rep my S so much, my boost kicks in at 4K stock, ~3/3.5K with ECU mod. Whats even better is, with a piggie-back modfication, boost happens @~2750rpms.









No worries though 06, I've been looking into the 2006/7 S4s with the 4.2L V8. If I get the money to own one, I'll see if we can meet up and I'll take you for a run (you'll still take my ass but at least I can show you what a german engineered car can do







)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sorry for the derailment...

Back on track, this is one of my fantasy weekend cars to own...

1987 Chevy Monte Carlo SS


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> Sorry for the derailment...
> 
> Back on track, this is one of my fantasy weekend cars to own...
> 
> 1987 Chevy Monte Carlo SS


I almost had one....I bought a 87 Z-28 that was previously worked with every bolt on possible...I was thinking supercharger BUT...car accidents that bend the frame and stuff ruined that Idea.
GREAT CAR...Rain didnt like it though...thats what made it slide off the road.


----------

